# Fish Finder Install. Step by step 15 pics.



## Railroader

Questions about this subject come up frequently, so let's get to it...Opinions on this subject vary widely, but this is how we do it in the S.S.C. 'Yak Shop. This install is so easy a caveman can do it, and the results are tried, true, and time proven. 

First, assemble all your stuff. You'll need a drill, zip tyes, Goop (Auto Zone), a kitchen sponge (Dollar Store), a battery block, connector, and shrink tube (Radio Shack), and of course, your Fish Finder. 










Use a pocketknife to cut out the outline of the transducer from your sponge...Does not have to be pretty.










Inside the hull, select your mounting spot based on ease of reach, and a good flat surface for the transducer. In the case of the Mini-X, that's right under your butt..

Wipe a thin layer of Goop onto your sponge, and set it inside the 'yak. 










You may need to weight the sponge down, to insure a solid contact. I used a small propane torch cylinder. Notice that thare has been NO mention of sanding ANYTHING. It ain't necessary. Give this about a half hour to dry, while you do the rest of the install...

Let's make up the connection for the battery pack. I like to use a double layer of shrink tube, to water proof, and hold everything together.



















Here's the part that nobody seems to want to do...DRILLING HOLES. You are gonna have to put a hole SOMEWHERE, so don't worry about it, just DO IT, we'll fix it in a minute...










In this case, a 3/4" hole is the smallest that will do, to allow the FF's wire bundle to pass thru. Pull enough of the wire harness out to easily plug into and out of the unit, with a little slack. We will set the mounting base on top of the hole, screw it down, and seal it up...










It didn't show up in the pic very well, but I ran a thin bead of Goop around the base of the mounting plate, and put a big glob on top of the wire, allowing it to flow into the voids.

Under the mount, I stuff as many "pool noodle pieces" as possible into the hole, to further insure no leaks. This pic is not real good, but you get the idea.










The wire harness is best left rolled up as it comes from the package, just pulling off enough to meet you application. Leave a little slack, and Zip tie the rest to a scupper. I use a small waterproof camera case (Wal-Mart) to store the battery pack. 8 AA batteries will run a FF for many trips, and can ALWAYS be bought on the way, if needed.










Now we'll glue the transducer down. FILL the hole in your sponge with GOOP, being sure not to allow any bubbles.



















Push the transducer down into the goop, allowing it to flow over the top of the transducer. Wiggle it a bit to insure a solid as possible connection to the floor. ANY bubbles under the transducer at this stage is a NO-NO, or your FF won't work right.










Keep an eye on the transducer for a minute, and see if it stays in place, or tries to move...If it moves, cover the transducer with a Ziplock bag and set a brick on top of it. You can pull the Ziplock off later. Allow to dry overnite, and then you are ready to test it out. 

I took a quick trip to the Satilla River, a mile from the house, for initial testing...Even caught a small LMB.. 



















So, there you have it. SUCCESS! 

Thanks to Billysac, for assistance with the photos, and the install.


----------



## ShoreFisher72

one for the bible? thanksman sounds pretty easy .


----------



## barty b

So "sharkbait" is now ready to fish eh? Sweet, I like that little yak


----------



## SeaSalt

pretty nice RR!! bible material definitely!


----------



## BubbaBlue

Great post Rob. 

I like the sponge idea to keep the Goop from running away from you. 


Another way to mount the transducer, if you don't want it permanant, is cut out the shape of the transducer in some closed cell foam and Goop it down.










Once on the water, stick in the transducer and fill with water.

I did mine this way because I wanted the option of moving the FF to the jon boat, and I didn't want to leave it in there all the time.
.


----------



## fishforever

Great post, lots of good info. I use a similiar setup with the exception that I do not have my transducer GOOPed into place. I have the foam GOOPed down and then I place a handful of vasalene inside the foam and then place the transducer inside. This way I can easily remove the transducer if there are any problems.


----------



## ShoreFisher72

ok i have a few questions about the battery block and connector. 

1. do we need 2 of those 9volt connectors or just 1? does it just straight connect to the battery block, or do you have to do some modifacation? 

2. will the battery box aslways be out in the open like in the pic,or is there another way to do it? i dont have a hatch on my caper.


----------



## ShoreFisher72

works great just finished this , very easy . thanks .


----------



## lipyanker

it may help when applying the goop for the Transducer to not remove the tubes tip from within the goop puddle until done this helps avoid air within the puddle


----------



## news_watch

Bump.
Getting a finder for Christmas and looking for ways to mount in on a Ride 135.
Seems bucketphoto decided to delete these.
Did anyone save a copy that can be reposted or e-mailed?
Thanks,
news_watch


----------



## ibboone

*fishfinder video*

Here is a link to the video.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7Z9amKeUH8


Dan


----------

